# What did you do yesterday?



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

We were out patrolling them waters :sailor:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Some more


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like that drum was given a new lease on life.

I worked all day yesterday


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeh, the coolest part, is that it was all healed over, like it had happened a long long time ago. 
Sorry to hear it on the work, but we all have to do it.:thumbdown:
L8, Harry


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Are those glass minnows or some kind of fry?


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt if you are referring to the top photo, I believe that is just Harry's breakfast! It must have been a long night the night before. And as always, you are definitely the Man, Captain! Wish I had your "A" game, hell I haven't even gotten into the "game" in quite a while.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good catch and great photo's. Thanks


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pictures! - any clues on what or where they were hittin'?


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Something chomped down of that Drum...


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Flylipps, Lol, they smelled bad enough to almost lose my breakfast.
Albies were smashing that snot bait on the flats!! Albies in skinny water only have one direction to go in shallow water, horizontal.:w00t: 
I still can't figure out what the reds and blacks are doing. I'm pretty sure they are on sand fleas, but I'm also starting to wonder if their is some kind of worm they are after as well. Just kinda judging by how we have found them coming across the flats. ...but then we have found them just sitting in some weird spots...........so I don't freakin know what they are eating/doing.
My fishing is about to slow in a big way, somehow I became coach of my sons baseball team........and I know nothing about baseball.:laughing:
So I'm counting on Flylipps to get out there patrol them waters and catch my share:thumbsup: ....but I'll be back and ready come poon season.
L8, Harry


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

new lab puppy, guess what i did


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt Pat, gonna name it "Chewy"? I swear, lab pups seem to need wood as part of their diet....


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful Dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

